# Newbie Help



## bismarck (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello, I want to ask the question that maybe allready has an answer. Only problem is that those US measurments make me nuts. So here I go:

I want to grow only one plant (maybe 2nd one as clone latter on)
My box is 180cm tall, 90cm weight and only 43cm deep and to start with I
need to know what would be the best lightning for that box. 
I also found a light: 
HPS - MH Lighting complete for professional cultivating of plant:

1x - light bulb HPS - MH
1x - base
1x - starter
1x - ballast
1x - circuit diagram
and I hope that is OK. http://www.svetila.com/eProdaja/product_info.php/cPath/66_126/products_id/3591

I just don't know what kind of light to order (70W, 150W, 250W or 400W)?

I just hope this question isnt to lame to answer


----------



## Mutt (Aug 4, 2006)

lets see if my trusty calc. can help me help you.
90cm wideX43cm Deep=
3870 sq. cm
thats a little over 4 sq. ft.
@ 50W per sq. ft. you would need about 200W.
I'd get the 250W system. 
but if you plan to go bigger in the future, 400W might not be a bad idea. but if thats all you'll ever do then go with the 250W.

The one you listed might not be the best. you would want an enclosed ballast. everything already put together and wired, just screw in the bulb and plug it in.
Also order an extra bulb for a spare. Nothing worse than a blown bulb in the middle of flower.


----------



## bismarck (Aug 4, 2006)

I think it will do..... And I want to grow low height plant up to 100cm only.

I'll see if I can find anything allready put together if not, I have some friends that are electricians. Thank you for a quick answer


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 4, 2006)

Possibly a bad comparison, but growing marijuana is like potato chips....you cant have only one.  I 1st bought a 250w system cuz I thought the same thing, check over prices on the 400w systems you might be able to find one that is not a great deal more then the 250w systems are. Just my .02


----------



## bismarck (Aug 5, 2006)

Maybe you are right, becouse 400W bulb has the same price as 250W and I am thinking of taking the 400W one. I just dont understand why should I have more than one plant. It is only for personal use, I am space limited and I dont want my bill for electricty go sky-high. Maybe I will stop growing in a year or maybe it will last for years to come, in that case I will update the system for it. And only thing I am worried about is the smell of a plant.

As I saw recommendations of nirvana.nl I ordered some seeds called Big Bud as they are clasified for easy growing suitable for beginners.

Any sugestions welcome, sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 5, 2006)

You'll be suprised man. I have at least 4 going at all times to keep me fed. I keep a 1-2 donor plants in veg and use cuttings. 2-3 plants in flower harvest every 2 months. Average 4+ ounces each harvest.


----------

